# Morning nausea



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

And before anyone asks, no I'm not pregnant.

Every morning for the past several months, I battle thru the morning with horrible nausea. A few occasions it's been so bad I'd have to force myself to vomit just to settle my stomach down.
Anyone know of a way to tamper this?


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

When I saw the thread title I thought 'pregnant!'

Mkay, it could be low blood pressure.
It could also be a stomach ulcer.
If you have supper quite late, it could be indigestion - if it's this, a Rennie will sort it out (so you might want to have one before worrying about anything else ).


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

This used to happen to me every morning. It was awful. Couldn't even eat. 

My solution was Celexa. It stopped my early morning nausea right away.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> This used to happen to me every morning. It was awful. Couldn't even eat.
> 
> My solution was Celexa. It stopped my early morning nausea right away.


Celexa is what F'd me up in the first place. Went off it cold turkey a few weeks ago and I was given Xanax for bail outs. The nausea started early summer...


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I went through this last year and it turned out to be an ulcer. I've always felt kind of gross in the morning and never had an appetite for breakfast, so at first I didn't think much of it, but when I got to the point where I was throwing up every day I knew something was clearly not right. you may have an ulcer, or just some stomach irritation, or acid reflux. all of these things tend to be worse in the morning because you don't eat while you're sleeping (obviously) and the acid just churns and irritates your stomach for hours. I'd definitely see a doc. it should be a pretty easy appointment...in my case he didn't even need to do invasive tests, I just told him my symptoms and he put me on prilosec for 3 months, which worked swimmingly.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh hi, I get this also from time to time..it's episodic, will happen every day for a week or two, then disappear, then come back.

Probably not pregnancy, given my sexual history and the minor fact I'm male. All I really have to add is that eating something bland, such as a crust of bread, seemed to relieve it quickly.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Ya even eating a dry piece of toast in the morning and I'm hanging over the toilet when I get to work. I'm pretty much back to normal around lunchtime


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Marijuana. The most effective anti-nausea treatment.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Marijuana. The most effective anti-nausea treatment.


ya but......if you smoke too much then you get munchies and puke em up. Barfing doritos SUCKS. Sharp!

Edit: getting any snow in NOVA? I grew up in the Tidewater area


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Some Zofran or Cesamet are pharmaceutical ways to treat nausea. You can also try ginger, gingerale, or black tea. Those are good ways to treat nausea


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

VTinOR said:


> ya but......if you smoke too much then you get munchies and puke em up. Barfing doritos SUCKS. Sharp!
> 
> Edit: getting any snow in NOVA? I grew up in the Tidewater area


We got a couple of inches.

But that's sort of the purpose. If you get munchies, make a milkshake, so when you puke, it goes out all easy and you feel better. Vomiting is good when you have nausea, you don't want the feeling to fester.


----------

